# Father who wants five bedroom council house for nine children says he would 'go out r



## HDU

Speechless

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2474783/Father-Lee-Miller-says-robbing-didnt-32k-year-benefits.html

Hilarious how he has that telly and sky hd + hAha


----------



## resten

He might have sky, I still wouldn't swap my life for his though


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

I'd happily do his kids and society in general a favour and strangle that oxygen thief


----------



## fitrut

resten said:


> He might have sky, I still wouldn't swap my life for his though


exactly, they guy has 9 kids and 10th on the way, and he doesn't say he doesn't want to work.

£31668 a year for 10 people, bills food clothes, is nothing


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

They need all need a good clean. .and what's everyone's obsession with petty crime


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

fitrut said:


> exactly, they guy has 9 kids and 10th on the way, and he doesn't say he doesn't want to work.
> 
> £31668 a year for 10 people, bills food clothes, is nothing


He should be castrated then, and sent out to work.

He's a lazy fvcker basically, he obviously doesn't want to work. If he has time to go out on the rob he has time to get a job. Fvck him


----------



## Breda

The mans a fool.... only askin for a 5 bed... pffft

If that was me I'd be lookin at a mansion with an inpool under the assumption that thats the only way I'd be able to fresh them up at the same time before bed


----------



## Patrickmh1

I swear you can get free contraception on the NHS......well free in the sense of it is taxpayers money.

As said before if he can state he'd rob the rich, or those he would deem to be rich, more often than not normal everyday working people who already contribute to his benefits, he CAN go get a job as he has more than enough time on his hands obviously, especially if he has time to keep his wife popping out children.

I would doubt this source though, the daily mail is a very unstable source for use, it has to much vested interest in getting extreme cases for sales. These do NOT represent those who are on benefits, this is an exceptional case that should not be but it is, and I guess instead of stealing possessions, taking the tax payers money is better, at least they wouldn't be taking possibly treasured items (Im trying to ignore the fact that this is a crime, instead more of an injustice to the person on the receiving end).

However his argument of not claiming Disability and carer allowance as it is sponging is stupid if he backs his own idea up that petty crime is perfectly acceptable.

I don't know with this country anymore, I see a place for benefits and a welfare system but in these circumstances of who is deserving it is hard to pick and choose who does, it isn't my decision. Obviously 32000 (rounded up) is pennies after the expenses that incur with 9 kids with one on the way, a wife and yourself, not a living wage for sure. That is less than 2700 to live on each for a whole year!


----------



## BigTrev

chop his dick off I say,,,,,last fuker I seen doing that was the waltons and they done my fuking head in,,,,,,ohhhh night mary ellen,,night john boy,,,night ben,,,nith bigtrev,,,go fuk yourselfs im trying to sleep

bloody idiots,,,never mind that old git zeb and the granny,,,,ahhhhhhhh fek offfff

near as bad as them c0cks at the little house on the bloody prairie,,,,ahhh for god sake,,,,boring gits...fuk that ceek going to the shop to buy,,,hmmmmmmmmmm a gob stopper,,,

nah im glad its all went pete tong sry folks

fuking widescreens are us,,,the s4 phones,,,,yeah,,,,fuk all that tan and black and white sh1t,,,fuk history I say I love it here a lot....

nfl on now and im in n Ireland plus watching it on a big screen,,,,,mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

oh plus I must add,,,its being played in the usa live,,,,yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## tamara

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> He should be castrated then, and sent out to work.
> 
> He's a lazy fvcker basically, he obviously doesn't want to work. If he has time to go out on the rob he has time to get a job. Fvck him


If he's got time to make 10 kids he has time to work!

Ridiculous. The woman should be sterilised. Can you imagine them having that many children if they had to pay tax on their second, third or fourth child like they do in china!

Stories like this annoy me as they are designed to get people riled up. There's millions of people claiming benefits for genuine reasons but the papers love to go to town on the extraordinary cases just to stir shít up.

People shouldn't be angry at this dude they should pity him, who would want that miserly existence. Like someone said earlier 30k a year to provide for a household of 12 isn't going to go far.


----------



## romper stomper

> Mr Miller, pictured here holding Mercedes, aged 22 months, said he is entitled to more benefits but does not want to be a 'sponger'


well that's a great line does not want to be a sponger !!! FFS


----------



## Jayster

This really ****es me off and it's something we see more and more everyday. I know a lad who has 6 kids, lives in a 5 bedroom house, every bedroom has SKY+ HD. Every channel, goes on 3 holidays a year, yet doesn't work.... And all the media keep saying is these people are in poverty? Fvcking joke


----------



## Ballin

£30,000 is a lot of money (bearing in mind the national average is 26k)....just remember when your nan is turned down for an operation because there is no money left in the pot where it has gone.

The aggregated amount of all these people claiming must be truly mind blowing.

In instances like this I refuse to get too emotionally involved, ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Imy79

resten said:


> He might have sky, I still wouldn't swap my life for his though


Neither would I, unless they gave me a mansion 

On a serious note, rather not be in that situation, never claimed any benefits, hopefully I will never ever be in that position  .

On a side note, I blame the immigrants for taking all the jobs  (light hearted joke, before anyone gets serious)


----------



## artful_dodger87

The house is a mess with mold everywhere. I feel sorry for the kids the mum and dad look like right filthy c.nts. For the benefit thing ah well what can the government do he could never get a job that paid as much as what he gets on benefits.

I know lots of decent people who'd love to have 1 child and scum like her can bare 9... Natures a bitch.


----------



## monkeybiker

resten said:


> He might have sky, I still wouldn't swap my life for his though


I would want more than that to shag that thing.


----------



## Steviant

Just sad, and I fear for the children with such a shining example before them. What's even worse is the state of the house, never been cleaned, and the mould is due to damp caused by a failure to clean and maintain the property rather than any structural problems. Instead of spending money on televisions and Sky, he should get a pot of paint and some basic cleaning products and sort the place out.

Paying people to have children - the genius of the British Welfare State.


----------



## Ragnar

Trouble is that they're like a cancer, the two parents have produced nine kids so far with a tenth on the way and you can guarantee they'll go on to be like their parents, eventually the underclass scum will be in the majority :cursing:


----------



## ERIC3VIKING

as already stated - the kids

what i fear is that the kids will be brought up in such dire conditions and most of them will follow the same way as their parents

a few of them may get out of the rat race they are stuck in - by future freinds or partners

i was brought up on council crap - very poor - but parents still had money for alcohol

i got out through present wife of 26 years and job through father in law

not all will be so fortunate

my point is i still cringe at the emotional scars of my kiddie years

and to be fair both parents who brought me up in it - have both gone ( prob through alcohol abuse )

but anyone that may have been through it will know where im coming from

a typical ( this is england ) up bringing

makes me sick when i see scum buckets like them


----------



## romper stomper

two bullets - ten adoption cases - end of problem - and possibly ten less welfare state scroungers in the future

Chav scum + peasant Scum = more scum - just what England needs !!!.


----------



## braxbro

What a vile creature. Really annoying article and pictures. Nothing more repulsive than those who sponge like that.


----------



## Shady45

One of them things where not much can be done.

They would likely never be able to get a job that could support such a big family. You cut their benefits and the kids suffer.


----------



## mills91

Gas the cvnt


----------



## barsnack

DONT BLAME HIM, BLAME THE GOVERNMENT


----------



## huckfead

The state of those mold ridden walls and general inside of the house is disgraceful. Infections galore inside that ****house. Unkempt filth.


----------



## irishdude

Sad thing is the kids will probably turn out just like the c*nts of parents they had the misfortune of being born to. It's scum like this that are bringing UK social values to its knees.


----------



## Aliking10

People like this make me ill.

At the end of the day there is jobs out there, you just have be prepared to work them.


----------



## Wasp

Take all the kids away and make them do community work.


----------



## Adz

Dirty bastards, can afford huge TV's but can't put some paint on the walls. Looks like an abandoned house FFS.

I dont even have a TV that big!

Priorities all wrong. They both should be sterilised.

Poor kids won't know any different and like others have said, they will be very very lucky if they dont end up the same.


----------



## latblaster

He has Emphysema which is a serious Lung condition & he smokes.

Never really worked.

How much is 5 Litres of emulsion...less than a tenner.

I feel sorry for this complete waste of space. But most of all I pity the children who are learning from him & his wife. The cycle will continue.


----------



## Adz

latblaster said:


> How much is 5 Litres of emulsion...less than a tenner.


You know how much cider he could buy with that?


----------



## latblaster

Adz The Rat said:


> You know how much cider he could buy with that?


Prolly 15 litres...lol!


----------



## DeskSitter

Unkempt front lawn with grass that doesn't look like it gets cut. Can only imagine what it looks like inside.

Nuke the place


----------



## Ashcrapper

fair play to him, looks like he leads a good life. people should stop being so jealous of him and concentrate on their own lives. please bite


----------



## ohno

romper stomper said:


> two bullets - ten adoption cases - end of problem - and possibly ten less welfare state scroungers in the future
> 
> Chav scum + peasant Scum = more scum - just what England needs !!!.


well at least you don't live in the country anymore

that's a good start


----------



## Mr_Socko

Ashcrapper said:


> fair play to him, looks like he leads a good life. people should stop being so jealous of him and concentrate on their own lives. please bite


----------



## D3RF

but, people who work still get child benefit if they want do they not?


----------



## Shadow

If he can afford the tv, skt, ps3, massive fridge freezer, etc. He could at least buy some friggin wallpaper or paint or something. Or even do the garden. He must have some spare time on his hands while not working.


----------



## offo

fitrut said:


> exactly, they guy has 9 kids and 10th on the way, and he doesn't say he doesn't want to work.
> 
> £31668 a year for 10 people, bills food clothes, is nothing


should stop having ****ing kids///lets give him 60k then


----------



## offo

i tell you what ****es me off people sticking up for it...oh its only extreme cases blah get a ****ing grip...people on minimum wage pay for these people to live like this..there are plenty of people i know who work part time get more money than the people they work with who are working fulltime...and then have the audacity to complain they dont have enough money and that its paid on bills///well **** me the money that is being given to u is for bills why not. and why oh why can u still afford to go abroad working 16 hrs a week///when i know people who work 40 hrs a week and cant even go pontins...****es me off get a grip////there was a woman who was getting 40 k to look after 7 children turned out it was fraud and has to pay back what she owes///but you guessed with tax payers money i cant stand it really winds me up///extreme cases bollocks what ever there is loads of it///// I DONT OWE THEM **** I SHOULD HAVE TO WORK MOST OF MY LIFE TO PAY FOR A ****ING DOSSER THAT SITS AT HOME!.


----------



## fitrut

offo said:


> should stop having ****ing kids///lets give him 60k then


they should, but 10 kids now won't disappear


----------



## Leeds89

Am I the only one who noticed the mould and damp in his 3 year old daughters bedroom?

What a pathetic excuse for a father


----------



## offo

A lad i know is having a kid he is working full time he is only allowed 20 quid a week to help him wtf. and tats because he works


----------



## offo

fitrut said:


> they should, but 10 kids now won't disappear


he obviously aint a capable father and the kids should be rehomed

how many kids did he have before he needed help why not stop there are you on welfare by the way?


----------



## murphy2010

makes me glad I was brought up properly


----------



## fitrut

offo said:


> he obviously aint a capable father and the kids should be rehomed
> 
> how many kids did he have before he needed help why not stop there are you on welfare by the way?


if they look after the kids its not gonna happen, sad reality. no Im not


----------



## Ashcrapper

offo said:


> A lad i know is having a kid he is working full time he is only allowed 20 quid a week to help him wtf. and tats because he works


should sell his story to the papers


----------



## offo

fitrut said:


> if they look after the kids its not gonna happen, sad reality. no Im not


how is he looking after his kids? when relying on us to payout> which you said isn#t enough? and then continues to breed more and want more money...what do you think most of these kids will do when they grow up...


----------



## fitrut

offo said:


> how is he looking after his kids? when relying on us to payout> which you said isn#t enough? and then continues to breed more and want more money...what do you think most of these kids will do when they grow up...


I dont say its fair, but yes if you calculate expenses for each person, that is definitely not enough.

kids are clean and dressed, they don't seem to be neglected


----------



## offo

fitrut said:


> I dont say its fair, but yes if you calculate expenses for each person, that is definitely not enough.
> 
> kids are clean and dressed, they don't seem to be neglected


you seem to miss the point of whats fair


----------



## offo

i dont see why he should get more money..


----------



## fitrut

offo said:


> you seem to miss the point of whats fair


yes you tell me then


----------



## artful_dodger87

latblaster said:


> He has Emphysema which is a serious Lung condition & he smokes.
> 
> Never really worked.
> 
> How much is 5 Litres of emulsion...less than a tenner.
> 
> I feel sorry for this complete waste of space. But most of all I pity the children who are learning from him & his wife. The cycle will continue.





fitrut said:


> I dont say its fair, but yes if you calculate expenses for each person, that is definitely not enough.
> 
> kids are clean and dressed, they don't seem to be neglected


I think they not stupid enough to wash there kids before the papers come round but they can't do much about the house.

If they got their cash cows taken off them they'd be skint.


----------



## offo

well why do tax payers have to inherit their problems? do you think people on min wage need to have to payout on a family and support them aswell as themselves? I think wealth is higly misguided...the rich get richer the poorer get poorer. if you are in work...if u are out of work really on the poor workers to support you...people on the lowest incomes never succeed and get anywhere...people who actually do need benefits dont recieve what they should...think about all the pensioners or ex soliders or people who are actually injured etc...they dont get what they need cause we are paying out on their ****...peeps on min wage with mortgages cars etc stuggle and get nothing people who work less get more and less responsibility..its a joke..like i stated before a friend works on min wage has a house etc and his wife is on the wya with a child and is only entitled to 20 quid a week because he works...

russel brand needs to discuss welfare


----------



## fitrut

offo said:


> well why do tax payers have to inherit their problems? do you think people on min wage need to have to payout on a family and support them aswell as themselves? I think wealth is higly misguided...the rich get richer the poorer get poorer. if you are in work...if u are out of work really on the poor workers to support you...people on the lowest incomes never succeed and get anywhere...people who actually do need benefits dont recieve what they should...think about all the pensioners or ex soliders or people who are actually injured etc...they dont get what they need cause we are paying out on their ****...peeps on min wage with mortgages cars etc stuggle and get nothing people who work less get more and less responsibility..its a joke..like i stated before a friend works on min wage has a house etc and his wife is on the wya with a child and is only entitled to 20 quid a week because he works...
> 
> russel brand needs to discuss welfare


OK, do you think it is fair then ''royal expenditure has increased 94% in real terms in 20 years; in 2014, they will receive £37.89m, a 5% increase on the year before. As the Duchess of Cambridge regards the vastly expensive renovation of her new home, apartment 1A in Kensington Palace, formerly the lair of Princess Margaret'' (The Guardian, 10 October 2013), that goes out of our - taxpayers pockets, or I am missing the point again? or it is different because they are Royals? why don't these moneys go to hardworking families as working/child credits as well as to pensioners and soldiers?

people who get money out of the system did, do and will continue doing it because thats how the system works. Now they publish few stories occasionally about some family who live on benefits and what they going to change - nothing?


----------



## Nero024

This guy is literally using his kids as a benefits blackmail.

If we didn't give him the benefits, I'm pretty sure those kids would have no chance of a future, well even less of one.


----------



## supermancss

HDU said:


> Speechless
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2474783/Father-Lee-Miller-says-robbing-didnt-32k-year-benefits.html
> 
> Hilarious how he has that telly and sky hd + hAha


I genuinely feel sorry for those kids..

They are all ugly, wont have any brain cells, have no prospects for life, have no ambitions, aren't loved how kids should be..... parents leave mould everywhere .. 

this is probably tidied up for the camera man too....


----------



## BigTrev

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> They need all need a good clean. .and what's everyone's obsession with petty crime


totally agree with this,,,

Im lost how many folk are so obsessed with peeps on benefits these days,,,i rather worry more about whats going on between my own 4 walls.


----------



## GeordieSteve

barsnack said:


> DONT BLAME HIM, BLAME THE GOVERNMENT


Totally agree with you it's made a life choice these days. Christ I don't earn much more than him and I'm an IT consultant! Thing is though he's just as to blame in this circumstance. "I'll go out robbing" isn't the voice of someone who wants to work


----------



## GeordieSteve

fitrut said:


> OK, do you think it is fair then ''royal expenditure has increased 94% in real terms in 20 years; in 2014, they will receive £37.89m, a 5% increase on the year before. As the Duchess of Cambridge regards the vastly expensive renovation of her new home, apartment 1A in Kensington Palace, formerly the lair of Princess Margaret'' (The Guardian, 10 October 2013), that goes out of our - taxpayers pockets, or I am missing the point again? or it is different because they are Royals? why don't these moneys go to hardworking families as working/child credits as well as to pensioners and soldiers?
> 
> people who get money out of the system did, do and will continue doing it because thats how the system works. Now they publish few stories occasionally about some family who live on benefits and what they going to change - nothing?


Quick copy and past from a site here:



> The fact is, the royal family costs each UK citizen a paltry 66p (or $1.10USD) per year. The amount of tourism they bring in is immense. So for of cost of about £40M per year, the royal family brings in about £176M to the UK treasury. And that does not include the money made by restaurants, hotels, cabs and stores. I think that is what is called a good investment


Only thing this fella has ever generated is mould


----------

